# PRS Collection (20th anni Cu22, braz board Cu24, HBI, SAS) - Calgary



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I dig the natural finish on PRS, so that 20th anni custom 22/mccarty (natback to boot!) caught my attention haha. Some good stuff in this collection!









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

